# mudlite xls vs zillas



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im looking for a new tire to run on my grizz. im goin with 26s and i need some help picking mudlites or zillas? alot of ppl i talk to said there really great tires wear good and a really good puncture resistant but i want to get some opinions from other ppl. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344

lots of good info in this thread....


----------

